# BMW Sirius Antenna Replacement



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

Bought a BMW Sirius installation kit from EAS five or so years ago for my 04 325xi with business cd. They provided a Terk branded antenna which was susceptible to cut outs but now it's really not functional at all. 

Any suggestions for a replacement antenna that I could try?

Thanks if advance.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

gheck out this site:
http://www.tss-radio.com/t/sirius-antennas?gclid=CPmQp_mljqoCFYpd5QodlHA-xg

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

EAS doesn't carry the antennae anymore. I think I've got the old style FAKRA square connector on the unit. 

Thanks for the link. I think they've got an adapter in stock that might do the trick.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

This is the adapter you need:
http://www.tss-radio.com/products/sirius-dual-to-single-antenna-adapter

This will allow you to use the single wire/connector antennas on your BMW Sirus receiver. You might have to modify the plastic connector clips, but that's no bigh deal. I used one of these adapters to connect a Terk antenna to my 2003 530i's Sirius receiver and it worked fine.

Hope this helps...JL


----------

